# please help me to buy a portable Hard disk drive



## srthsasi (Sep 9, 2008)

hi,

i'm going to buy a portable hard disk drive. please help me to find a good one.

I'm looking for a *500 Gb* drive having  *usb & eSATA* interface.

which drive is good in performance, reliable & having less complaints.

thanks in advance

sarath.......


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 10, 2008)

Go for the Western Digital My Book Essential. This is a 500 GB drive which is easy to carry around. It is also very rugged. The read/ write speeds are very good. It comes with a USB 2.0 cable as well as a power adapter.

And to top it all off, it costs only Rs 8,300.

I don't know if it has e-SATA though....


----------



## Bandu (Sep 10, 2008)

INR 8300 I think thats expensive. I got one 1TB myBook edition 32MB Buffer USB External for 120 Euros - INR 7500 approx.

Things seem cheaper here than in India. 

And why is this thread in the Reviews secion?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 10, 2008)

Bandu said:


> INR 8300 I think thats expensive. I got one 1TB myBook edition 32MB Buffer USB External for 120 Euros - INR 7500 approx.
> 
> Things seem cheaper here than in India.


correct....


> And why is this thread in the Reviews secion?


The thread starter is new, so he may not be aware of forum sections.


----------



## genxguy (Sep 10, 2008)

Bandu said:


> INR 8300 I think thats expensive. I got one 1TB myBook edition 32MB Buffer USB External for 120 Euros - INR 7500 approx.
> 
> Things seem cheaper here than in India.
> 
> And why is this thread in the Reviews secion?


 
Yeah, its too costly here  in India it would probably cost 10K INR


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 11, 2008)

I am Selling My 80GB Portable Drive.

Or Go For Western Digitals Passport Series


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 12, 2008)

You can't get a WD Passport 500 GB drive. In the Passport series from WD, the maximum size is 250 GB.

@bandu- Of course, in Germany, things are cheaper than in India.


----------



## superczar (Sep 12, 2008)

500 GB MyBook is ~4500 INR


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 13, 2008)

That's the street price. The MRP is around 8K.


----------



## superczar (Sep 13, 2008)

Ya, but only an idiot would buy PC hardware at sticker price

and hardware prices in pretty much all of Europe tends to be higher than India barring a few exceptions


----------



## jbohaj (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello, I am from Punajb.

I want to buy a Seagate Internal 320 GB HDD, With Buffer = higher than 8. But I dont know where to find its model number. Please tell where to see the model Numbers?

So that I can show the Model No. to the Hardware Vendor that I need this PARTICULAR HDD. D Hardware vendors told me that they will bring the 320 GB HDD but they said that they dont know about Buffer (Cache) size stuff etc and once they bring the HDD I must buy that HDD, either d Buffer size is low or higher. 

The Western Digital 320 GB HDD come in only 2 Cache size, which is low.
Also Please tell that which is good HDD among WD and Seagate?


----------



## manola (Jun 18, 2009)

Please tell where to see the model Numbers?
sonnerie portable gratuite


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2009)

www.theitwares.com


----------

